# Small hive in Water Meter, What do you think



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Go on and do a cutout as soon as possible.

What you have described will likely work, but, it may take all this season, would be a lot more work, (for you and the bees).

Remove the water meter lid with the bees and comb on it. Shake the bees into a deep that has about 5 frames in it. Then cut out the remaining comb, shake what bees remain on the comb, replace the water meter lid, take bees home. 

cchoganjr


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> Go on and do a cutout as soon as possible.
> 
> What you have described will likely work, but, it may take all this season, would be a lot more work, (for you and the bees).
> 
> ...


YUP.


----------



## rmitch2 (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. Will go ahead and do cutout tonight.


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

I cut a tiny colony out of a water meter about a month ago:






The colony is now slightly less tiny, but still tiny!


----------



## hudsoncreek (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't know if this is correct or not, but have been told that the africanized bees really like to take up residence in those water meter boxes or anything else that is closer to the ground, so maybe something to watch out for. I found a hive in an old water meter box a few months ago near Webberville and they were hotter than all get out.


----------

